# Bmw 2002 (?)



## otis2002 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi all,

I am considering purchasing a BMW 2002 as a restoration project.

I have found a specific vehicle that I am considering, however there seems to be some sort of discrepancy between the exterior of the vehicle (suggesting it is a BMW 2002) and the VIN plate next to the engine. I have attached a few photos if anyone would like to take a look. Does anyone know why this might be the case?

The owner claims that it is a 1974 BMW 2002, however the VIN lookup suggests that this is a 1969 BMW 1600, and the VIN plate itself identifies the vehicle as a BMW 1600-2.

The VIN of the vehicle is 1889158 if anyone would like to do some sort of more comprehensive search than mine.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

I had a '71 2002 with VIN 2570744 so this is likely a 1600 and the older year you mention. Also. It looks pretty trashed and a decent resto in these can be upwards of $50000. Are you sure you want to take that on? Check out www.2002ad.com for a nice site that does restos.

Although the square taillights are throwing me off ...they happened in 73 if I recall.


----------



## otis2002 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey, thanks for your reply.
Yes, I'm not entirely sure what the case is with those square taillights... 

I'm also not entirely sure why it LOOKS like a 1974 2002 from the outside while it is labeled as a 1969 1600-2 according to the VIN plate. 

I was also thinking about the steering wheel; is the steering wheel on the vehicle pre-1970 or post-1970? Or was the pictured steering wheel an option in 1969 too?


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure on steering wheel. You can look in the trunk to see if there was any welding to fit the square taillights. I would probably go with what the serial tag says. People normally want to “upgrade” their model not downgrade.


----------



## EJT (Mar 20, 2018)

If I recall correctly, the only 2002s that had the tail pipe exit from the center of the rear of the car were the real late 1975 and1976 models. (and some that had a five speed conversion) Personally, I'd pass on that car and keep looking. Not just because of the weird serial numbers. The car looks like it's going to need quite a bit of work. Join this Greece-based BMW 02 Facebook group and put the feelers out there. I'm sure that there's plenty of folks that'd be willing to help you find the right one. https://www.facebook.com/groups/9619410797/


----------

